# Pheasant Project. What to plant?



## whthonky (Feb 13, 2009)

I am helping a neighbor grow some pheasant cover and habitiat as he likes to watch the "pretty birds". I was just wondering what types of grasses, plants etc i should plant. i am planning on planting some smal pines in rows to provide some cover but would like to know what to plant for food and nesting cover. Any suggestions on types of vegatation i should plant? Any help would be appreciated. im working with 60 aCRES overall. I plan to surround the plot with rows of pines and put rows of corn and beans on the inside of that with some grass anbd cover in the center. What type of grasses etc i should plant is the real question...Thanks


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

Plant some CRP inside of the trees.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

You should consider switch grass. It is perennial, deep rooted, a bunch grass, (grows in a clump), tolerates moist and dry soil, pheasants love it, and it stands upright the best in snow. Grows about waist high. If it is in ND, call the NDGF regional habitat biologist and you can email Steve Stensgard........... [email protected] for some good info.
He is a Pheasants Forever habitat biologist with USDA.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sheyenne Valley PF Chapter will hold a landowner habitat workshop in Valley City, ND, VFW Club on main street, March 10, '09, 1-5pm.

Quote: 
Pheasants Forever and agency professionals will be on hand to present information on understanding and utilizing Farm Bill and agency programs on their land. There will be explanations from professionals on how to maximize financial availability of diversifying your field operations. This landowner workshop will provide information for all interested landowners on any farming and conservation programs.


----------



## Conservit (Mar 25, 2009)

Dick has given good info. I also developed a 60 acre farm for pheasants...most of it by trial and error. Hindsight I should have contacted someone in the know...would have saved time and money, not to mention the 2 years I lost in replanting.

Couple of key things I have learned 1. Grass is the cornerstone of pheasant habitat. Many kinds to choose, some are better for winter cover, some better for nesting, loafing etc...
2. Water is very important and often overlooked, yes upland birds can and do get moisture from plants, dew etc.. but a pond/dam or stream is important.
3. trees - evergreens or bushes are best try to stay away from deciduous trees, the avian predators and ground predators will benefit also from them and that is not what you want hanging around.

4. Predators we are amazed every year at the amount of predators we take off of our small piece of land...skunks, raccoons, opossums I can't even imagine the damage they would do if we did not stay after them.
Good luck, have fun with it.


----------

